# Girls - Can you pee outside without making a mess?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No doubt, this woman is looking for the right bush to hike up her dress and pee on...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

You posted this 3 minutes ago and no poll yet? Slacking.

I used to hover over the seat in public restrooms, and that was a challenge, so I'm going to guess "no." Also I imagine giving urine samples must be a lot easier for guys. :lol


----------



## EmptyEyes (Aug 25, 2014)

Lol. The assumption behind this thread then, is that for millions of years women have just been pissing all over their legs until we finally invented toilets. Yes, I can pee outside.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

SAS has become an odder place as of late


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> No, it splashes on my stilettos :-(
> 
> Can you take a standing dump without it hitting your shoes? thread coming soon...probably.


Can you poo while running at full sprint? Actually can you run while peeing without catching any collateral piss-blowback? I'd tip my hat to the man who can do that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't PEE into the wind, mmkay?!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Even I can't do it without making a mess.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

no the urethra is on the side of the labia so it's pretty uneven and makes it difficult to not get it on that leg


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I can. I've had plenty of practice from a lot of camping and hiking, and many road trips through very long stretches in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I nominate this for 'SAS's Horribly Immature Thread of 2014' award. Glad I could be part of your future S.H.I.T. award Arnie.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Are you going to be personally verifying the act for anyone who says yes?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Ummm...how do you think squat toilets work?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Ummm...how do you think squat toilets work?


For Arnie :b


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> Actually can you run while peeing without catching any collateral piss-blowback? I'd tip my hat to the man who can do that.


Dude, the ol' flop 'n spray. Standard practice. The only real question is do you flop left or flop right? Hint: always test the wind first.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.go-girl.com/


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Ummm...how do you think squat toilets work?


Excellent point. I think that pretty much proves that all the girls saying they can't do it, just lack practice.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Guys - can YOU pee outside without making a mess???


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Umpalumpa said:


> Guys - can YOU pee outside without making a mess???


It only works well in a controlled environment, that's all I want to leak.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Umpalumpa said:


> Guys - can YOU pee outside without making a mess???


I can proudly confirm that I can. My momma didn't raise me for nothing.:yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Are squat toilets outside?
> 
> It's a different kettle of fish when you're peeing on hard ground, more splashy.


It splashes on squat toilets too but it never got on my shoes or legs. That would only happen if you don't fully squat.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Gotta be the strangest poll I've seen yet... :um


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Squating is actually the most natural position to defecate, modern toilets are a flawed design.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Umpalumpa said:


> Guys - can YOU pee outside without making a mess???


As long as the wind isn't blowing. :um


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Umpalumpa said:


> Guys - can YOU pee outside without making a mess???


Only when I'm writing my name in the snow.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Girls who make mess while you pee, I love you all!


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Female urination devices exist for that reason.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Not trying to brag here, but thanks to horseback riding I literally have calves/thighs of steel. I could hover for hours. 
Plus I've had a lot of practice, when you're out trail riding if you gotta go, you hop off the horse and go where you can. There are no toilets in the woods or fields haha.


----------

